# ArmA II Start up and recruits help needed



## Dopey (Jun 3, 2008)

ArmA II Start up and recruits help needed

I don't know if anyone has ever played this game, its collaosle and the best for realism i have encountered, i'm looking for recruits and help to start off a team (Detail Company???) take a look






the game is £12 just make sure you can run it (test your puter out and see if it will run on yours at this site)

does MY computer meet the requirement?
http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri

and a mike would be good for team talk

im not going in to a long drawn off thing, just look at youtube and see if its any good for you and its your thing if there's enough interest, then we can sort out who want to pilot aircraft helicopters or drive vehicles we will need medics or just being a grunt

Post your vews


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

I played the demo of this and was impressed but damn its got so much stuff on it! It's tempting though as I have an i7 PC that i've hardly used for gaming.


----------



## Dopey (Jun 3, 2008)

in my mind, its the best out there there is no other that has the realism of this, its a sim with no other comparison, the mapping is vast, the equipment is colossal, its a sim that will last you for years, and to have a squad of Detailers well wouldn't that put the icing on the cake? you do need a high end computer to handle it though, so its not for wimps, games such as COD ect don't come close to this (there games not sims)

Go on stick your name down


----------



## Daniel C (Jul 17, 2010)

Dopey said:


> in my mind, its the best out there there is no other that has the realism of this, its a sim with no other comparison, the mapping is vast, the equipment is colossal, its a sim that will last you for years, and to have a squad of Detailers well wouldn't that put the icing on the cake? you do need a high end computer to handle it though, so its not for wimps, games such as COD ect don't come close to this (there games not sims)
> 
> Go on stick your name down


I did play this for a while actually, and agree its massively different from COD type games. I only tended to play online co-op, the singleplayer was so frustrating, trying to command your team.

Isn't there a new expansion for pack? Remember it looked pretty good.


----------

